# Do your females have more attitude?



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha is my first GSD but the dog I had before her was a male golden, and while some of what I'm noticing could be breed differences, I think she just has more attitude than him in general. I've been around quite a few dogs in my day and it seems like the females are just have a bit more 'tude going on. 

For instance, I swear Sasha rolls her eyes. It sounds crazy but I'll tell her to do something and she'll just look up at the ceiling, like "whatever...". She'll back talk me when I'm trying to tell her to do something. She has mood swings for no apparent reason. My male was never like this. He was pretty chill, just wanted to be loved on. Had he been an inside dog, I know he would have been the one that would have wanted to sleep on the bed because I was on the bed, not just because it was more comfy. Sasha always acts like it's a huge imposition that I'm even on the bed as well. I get the sigh and then she gets off after a while because she's tired of me rollin' around, or laughing at the tv.

Sasha is also all about Sasha. She loves me; I know this, but my word is she a diva! You step on her paw and she's like, "OOOOOOH!!!!! YOU'VE KILLED ME!!!!!! THE PAIN, THE CRINKLE EAR, OOOOOH!!!!" It's absolutely ridiculous. My male was like, "No biggy, stuff happens." 

She's also more willful. I can literally see the wheels turning when I tell her to do something, "Hmm...I don't really want to do it...If I don't do it I'm gonna get in trouble....hhmmm is it worth it? She never does anything too terrible when I'm bad..." My male didn't always do what I asked, but it wasn't like there was any thought involved, he (like most male species) seemed to just have selective hearing. He never made eye contact and then blatantly did the opposite of what I said. He just had some ADD going on lol! "I was gonna listen sis but then I saw something shinny."

She's also not as cuddly. She's all about her space. My male didn't really care about his space. You could hug him, lay on him, paint his nails (He and I grew up together so he had to endure such unmanly horrors such as pink nails), pretty much anything. Sasha, not so much. 

So anyways, do your females have more attitude than your males?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

YES!

Malice is a bossy, stubborn, bee yotch! 

She will be the last female dog that I will own.​


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> She will be the last female dog that I will own.​


I think Sasha will probably be the last female I own too. Another interesting thing I've noticed is her bitchiness/attitude doesn't bother my brother. Do you think maybe it just bothers us because we're female too and we see it for what it really is? lol


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

One our females is a diva (not a GSD- she's a sheltie mix).
You notice I say one - because of the 5 females I have, I could only tolerate one diva and this pack could not handle another diva. When my diva (who'll be 10 in a few mos) is gone I doubt I'll have another like her. I love her to pieces and she's my dog through and through, to the point where she refuses to listen to my husband and acts like he's really good for nothing (except if food is involved). 
I could not handle another queen B like she is. I doubt I'd ever get a female GSD for that reason.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I think Sasha will probably be the last female I own too. Another interesting thing I've noticed is her bitchiness/attitude doesn't bother my brother. Do you think maybe it just bothers us because we're female too and we see it for what it really is? lol


Or they do drama better than us?? :rofl:


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

My male has a major attitude. Pushy, dominant, bossy, stubborn, and let me tell you that he gets an attitude with us too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I think Sasha will probably be the last female I own too. Another interesting thing I've noticed is her bitchiness/attitude doesn't bother my brother. Do you think maybe it just bothers us because we're female too and we see it for what it really is? lol


I'm not really sure, my guy friend doesn't like her but he is gay. Her breeder told me that Malice is the dog version of me and it's true. Her and I butt heads all the time.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I'm not really sure, my guy friend doesn't like her but he is gay.* Her breeder told me that Malice is the dog version of me and it's true. Her and I butt heads all the time*.


My mom says that about me and Sasha!!! She says that I got what I deserved! Hmm...maybe that's it.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> My male has a major attitude. Pushy, dominant, bossy, stubborn, and let me tell you that he gets an attitude with us too!



Hmmm interesting. I wonder if others will have males like this too?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven - no (at least not to people, she does get an attitude with dogs... especially fosters that do not respect her authorita)

Holly - yes


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

I notice this with horses too. My gelding was much more chill than the mare I rode after him. Pretty sure female cats have always been the more "you don't come to me, I come to you" pets. Divas! Everywhere!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes and no. Dena was the sweetest dog we've ever had, no attitude, no reactivity, just good, and easy, from the time she was a young puppy. 

Halo - oh, YEAH! :wild:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> YES!​
> 
> Malice is a bossy, stubborn, bee yotch! ​
> 
> She will be the last female dog that I will own.​


You took the words right out of my mouth. 
Every night I look over to Apache, my male, who most of the time is laying quietly chewing a stuffie and say "your the only good one". He has his quirks, don't get me wrong not like the girls, mostly noise issues.
Lakota huffs and puffs if she doesn't want to do something. She is sooooo lucky that my other dogs haven't kicked her butt. 70lb little lunictic goes gremlin on a 120lb male.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I'm not really sure, my guy friend doesn't like her but he is gay. Her breeder told me that Malice is the dog version of me and it's true. Her and I butt heads all the time.


That was my old golden and I. She had a huge attitude and was so bitchy! But I loved her more then anything on this earth. She was me in dog form. We used to butt heads all the time as well.

Zira has a pretty big attitude too. Very female. I always preferred males, but she landed in our laps... so didn't have an option there. The next one will be a male.... I will make sure of that! We are in the process of possibly adopting a male GSD right now, and I am super excited... I really miss the male temperaments. IMO, they are so much easier to live with. I love Z more then anything, but she can be such a bitch.  lol

Definitely my last female if I have any say in it.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

My girl is a Queen Diva! I swear I saw her get upset with someone when they ignored her. She thinks everyone should give her the attention and tell her how beautiful she is. LOL


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

*Circe is:*

*A HARDCORE DIVA BAD ***!! *
(Whats funny is I always say this about her. I hope doing stars is appropriate.)

She works hard and plays hard. Circe doesn't like a whole lot of attetion. She takes her pat on the head and that's all she needs. Needy ha! Not at all. She girly at times like when she picks up a ball. Now when she is working the sleeve watch out! Bam nice full grips! She she surpised me fore sure I expected a girly girl. She tuff and totally changed my opinon about female GSD. I love her whole attuide thing she has going for her.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

kbella999 said:


> My girl is a Queen Diva! I swear I saw her get upset with someone when they ignored her. She thinks everyone should give her the attention and tell her how beautiful she is. LOL


OMG. Libby is _so_ like this. We went to the vet last week and she figured she was just there to have everyone fawn over her. She was so insulted when she realized we were there to have her butt checked!! 

On the other hand, she's a good therapy dog because she'll sit for hours while people pet her.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> YES!
> 
> Malice is a bossy, stubborn, bee yotch!
> 
> She will be the last female dog that I will own.​


. :wub::wub::wub::wub: i'v only had four bitches in the last 33plus years and they have always been a challenge. They're more fun than the boys, but more difficult to live with!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We refer to Halo as a Diva - one of her nicknames is the Fluffy Princess (FP for short). She can be a drama queen too.


----------



## Mayasmom (Jan 4, 2012)

Maya is no diva but we had a doberman female that had some serious attitude. She knew better than to b on the couch but she got up in her own sweet time. She was extremely lazy, only dog I ever seen that had no interest in going for a walk. Food was her only motivation. You could get her to do whatever u wanted with food. Maya does because she knows it pleases us. We dont always need a food reward to motivate Maya.

Maya is more eager...Athena wasnt.


I think it just depends on the personality the dog was born with. Male or female, doesn't matter. A breeder told me females are called bitches for a reason. Well Maya has proved to us otherwise.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG YES!!!! Angus is a mellow fellow, unless something calls for him to act differently. He's content sitting on the couch by me and napping. Although he's a real drama queen, if he even thinks that something could have hurt him, he'll be whining and wailing. Freyja is a firecracker. She tries to boss everyone around...doesn't work for hubby and me, but that's not for a lack of trying. She looks at Angus and he's immediately subservient, same with all other dogs she interacts with. She is also the one who talks back and tries to march to the beat of her own drum. Her nickname is "the Gremlin" and the joke is that we can't feed her after midnight or get her wet. 

I will never own more than one female at a time. I'm not sure I could mentally handle it, but I always want to have a female. I like the challenge. Sometimes it really is a contest of "who is the bigger bitch" as to when and what gets accomplished.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope, cannot agree... My females have been more "family" oriented... watching the kids and hanging with me.

My boys have all been a rough bunch with a need for running and lots o' fitness and swimming.

Kayla was a working dog - but she did NOT do Stupid Dog Tricks like shake or bang bang your dead. She bit on demand, sat on demand, did her job and was the chief babysitter for years. Yes, she did ignore commands sometimes and would roll her eyes at me, and only me. But that was our relationship and how we rolled. 

The boys pretended not to hear and kept rolling with what they were doing. The ear would turn towards me so I KNEW they heard me. 

Same result, just a different behavior to display disobedience.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Without a doubt, YES!!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Rosa most definitely has more attitude. She has a mind of her own. I love that about her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy has a black belt in attitude. Her attitude walks in before her. She is devilishly smart and her attitude is "what's in it for me". At 12 she's mellowed but we still have the seeing Lucky has a chew she walks by w/ a toy and puts it in his face so he will forget his chew. She has all ready hidden hers so she can eat his as well. That is classic Daisy.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Caitydid255 said:


> * Sometimes it really is a contest of "who is the bigger bitch" as to when and what gets accomplished*.


This describes what will happen between me and Sasha. My mom will call me and I'll be in a bad mood and she'll be like, "Lydia...are you and Sasha fighting again?" LOL She doesn't win, but I'll be darned if she doesn't put up a heck of a good fight sometimes.



Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Daisy has a black belt in attitude. Her attitude walks in before her. She is devilishly smart and her attitude is "what's in it for me". At 12 she's mellowed but we still have the seeing *Lucky has a chew she walks by w/ a toy and puts it in his face so he will forget his chew. She has all ready hidden hers so she can eat his as well.* That is classic Daisy.


:spittingcoffee: That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I asked my mom since I only have 1 male dog that I have good memories of. She said she doesn't see a huge difference in attitude based on gender. We've had males and females with big attitude or no attitude.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

WendyDsMom said:


> Nope, cannot agree... My females have been more "family" oriented... *watching the kids* and hanging with me.
> 
> My boys have all been a rough bunch with a need for running and lots o' fitness and swimming.
> 
> ...


With the kids thing I'm actually curious as to how Sasha would act if they were "her" kids. She's not huge on kids, but she's always really gentle and respectful, and you can tell she has an understanding for how fragile and different they are from adults. I'm actually thinking if I have kids within Sasha's lifetime she might actually be a pill with other people and "her" kids. The reason I say this is she's like that (not so much anymore because I've worked hard with her on it) with me (and sometimes my mom) and men, especially if they're quite a bit bigger than us, but is not like that with anyone who comes near my brother (who is obviously bigger and stronger than me). It's like she figures he can take care of himself. *before anyone pounces, I do know this is not appropriate behavior from her* I'm just saying I wonder how she'd be with my/her kids. 

I think dogs just know in general though. My golden was a sweet as pie, but one of the neighbor kids came over when we were little and he was older and bigger than us and he shoved my cousin(who was over most days because her mom was going to school and my mom was a stay at home mom so Monte pretty much considered her "one of us") to the ground and started picking on her and that dog jumped his big outside pen and ran him off (never bit him or anything, he was just told on no uncertain terms that he was not welcome). That wasn't his general disposition; he was not aggressive in the least. Anyone and everyone was a friend in his mind, but not someone that was gonna mess with his kids. 

I'm pretty sure if my golden had had erect ears I would have seen that as well. He wasn't deaf (well, when he was older he was) but he could sure pretend with the best of them.


----------

